# Pioneer 6x9 TS-A6990S SPEAKER POPPING



## joe102283 (May 25, 2010)

I have a set of pioneer 6x9 TS-A6990S speakers iun my car the other day 1 started to make a popping noise i took it out and found there is a ring that is under what i belive to be my High/tweeter's and the main part of the speaker going around the coil its seems like the adhesive wore out if i put it back in place it sounds fine what i need to know is the speaker is blown OR ADHESIVE PROBLEM and should i put a glue around this ring to keep in place


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

joe102283 said:


> I have a set of pioneer 6x9 TS-A6990S speakers iun my car the other day 1 started to make a popping noise i took it out and found there is a ring that is under what i belive to be my High/tweeter's and the main part of the speaker going around the coil its seems like the adhesive wore out if i put it back in place it sounds fine what i need to know is the speaker is blown OR ADHESIVE PROBLEM and should i put a glue around this ring to keep in place


 if its not covered under a warranty, and its not a mid rang or twitter. Then you could use some silicon and get a few more miles out of it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

bingo, hot glue will hold for a while, or just replace the speakers to prevent and future problems.


----------

